# What is your best unit?



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

and by this i dont mean how many points it cost, i mean which unit in your army does the best or the most damage, or is something you hadnt expected to perform as well as it does. could be something as simple as a gaurdian squad or something as diverse as a commander and his retinue. 

i find, ironically too, that the units i use in every tactic possible are my raptor squads, even though i play a firepower heavy Iron Warriors army. these guys are all over the place for me and they are used from distractions to the final killing blow. these guys always perform to the best of their abilities in every job i put them too, not like my dread that i can rarely count on:laugh:

so what is yours?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Tau: O'Shovah and bodyguard(they are the most expensive unit but they soak up a lot of firepower and have give a lot back to kill enemies)
Daemonhunters: In apoc games I'd say the baneblade I have but in a normal game it would be the callidus assassin.
Necrons: The humble scarab swarm has been a great help for holding up units and the 6 bases have even managed to slowly kill quite a lot of space marines, Love them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

any Guard squads were my best units, especially after heavy losses, guard seem to kill more when more of them die


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

My squad of 7 warpspiders with exarch with powerblades. I had one game where that exarch pretty much solo'd the entire game hitting and running in and out. He single handedly took 2 termies, 4 tac marines, a wound from a librarian and finished off his commander. I love them anyway though, since wounding MEQs on 2s is so delicious.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

My little attack bike with a multi melta, in one game he took out 2 falcons and a wave serpent. Never even took a wound that game.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

As a Necron, I'd say that Destroyers were the best unit, though there are other great units as well (like scarabs mentioned above). Just lots of good anti-infantry fire with light vehicle killing to boot - and all on a tough, fast, resilient model. Awesome.

As for Deathwing - I'd say terminators :biggrin:


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Flamer sentinels.

For 45 points deep strike em in. they are dirt cheap and worth the points just for taking a round of shooting. And they need to be shot at.

Been lucky with drops and typically in range to flame something. It kills a few troops or MEQ's(or in one case a squad of fire warriors in cover and a pirrana?) From there it takes a lot of shooting some time blowing up killing yet more.

If ignored it flames again and may even assault some shooty units. Also great of tieng up units. weak units can't kill it!.

Good mainly vs troops though so meq it may not work but i have been very lucky with a set of 2(in sperate squads)


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

My devilfish's lowly gundrones. They have occasionally gotten their pin and that helps so much when you can deny a turn of movement and return fire against a gunline.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

my 2x3 units of flamers, I had them take out 20 marines in one DS turn, then move on to frighten my opp to only work on them and stay in the tanks for most of the game, only reason I didn't wipe him was because I forgot to move screamers one turn and he ran a rhino to the corner which I barely reached T7 with turbo boost just for emphasis that he was toast.


----------



## Dano (Mar 17, 2008)

My dreadnaught with CCW and assault cannon. I've played three games with it (admittadly not a lot), in one it took out a landraider loaded with a tooled up command squad (gotta love rending - mind you this was in the old 4th edition rending +d6 vice 5th rending +d3 - still an assault cannon that gets a rending strike will give a 13-15 AP, comparable to a lascannon in terms of % chance of getting a pen hit on 14 armour), secomd game it took out the enemy command squad doing a final turn rush on the objective - decisive in both cases. Course the third game it got taken out by a broadside after deep striking on turn one...Still, all in all managed to more then make back it's points 2/3 times at bat.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

MY grey knight justicar (3 successful bionics saves in a row :so_happy: )


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

My squad of Khorne Berzerkers and my 2 Aspiring Champions with Power Fists in my 2 regular CSM squads. They have each destroyed many, namely a Carnifex and Dreadnought each.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

My devastator squad with whirlwind .. Sit backand shoot!!!!!!!

or my calgar with his squad


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd have to say a "basic" squad of Thousand Sons. First game I used them in, they managed to rapid-fire a Striking-scorpion squad to death. Another game (In 4th Ed rules) the Sorcerer was able to take out a Penitent Engine AND a Grey Knights Dred with one Wind of Chaos...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

My Sternguard in a Drop Pod.

*10 Sternguard*
Sergeant
- Combi-meltas
- Power fist
9 Sternguard Veterans
- 4 combi-meltas
- 5 combi-flamers
Drop Pod
Pts: 355

Expensive as hell, but they'll kill friggin' anything that they land close to. Light infantry? Hi guys, how do five flame templates and a bunch of hellfire rounds sound? Medium infantry (that is, infantry with a 4+ save)? Eat 20 kraken bolts. Power armored infantry? Vengeance rounds for some lovely Thousand Son-like firepower. Terminators or tanks? Tell me my heavily armored friends, how do five melta shots to the face sound?

Oh, what fun. ^_^

Katie D


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Blackhiker said:


> MY grey knight justicar (3 successful bionics saves in a row :so_happy: )


I can beat that one, my Guard HSO passed his bionics roll 6 times in a row (helping him kill Kharn 3 Khorne bezerkers and a bloodthirster, although the dreadnought still squashed him)


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> I can beat that one, my Guard HSO passed his bionics roll 6 times in a row (helping him kill Kharn 3 Khorne bezerkers and a bloodthirster, although the dreadnought still squashed him)


Just awesomeness :shok:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Blackhiker said:


> Just awesomeness :shok:


my guard did things like that very often
never EVER failed any LD tests (sometimes not a good thing, but cool)
killed things they never should be able to
killed more than humanly possible (LT meet 40 Fie warriors, 40 warriors meet LT with power fi....oh your all dead)
passed more rolls that would make even the most ardent Mathhammer nut question his religion
and in the case of tanks took more shots than thought possible (1 leman russ taking 50 railgun shots in 1 game?!?!?!?! and ONLY being stunned at most)
:shok:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As accumulated battle honors go, Assault Squad Lèon of the Lions Rampant Fifth Battle Company probably takes this one. Sergeant Lèon is noted as one of the more vicious opponents to have to cross in close combat with his dual lightning claws with which he seems to have an uncanny knack for always hitting with. Amongst the brethren of the squad, Brother Diamander has the most purity seals by far (and has a name, to boot-- most of the troopers don't)-- his paragraph on the Lions Rampant Honour Roll comes from single-handedly killing a daemon prince with a chainsword. Last member of the squad still on the table; charges a daemon prince just for kicks. The prince misses completely. Diamander hits three times, wounds three times, and the daemon prince rolls three ones for its armor saves. More often than not, it is Assault Squad Lèon that carries the day, even if all its members lay bleeding at the end of it. 

Now, I suppose a lot of people would argue that a single Assault Squad isn't the "best" unit a Space Marine army can field. As someone with the better part of a Chapter in their possession, I suppose the "best" unit that I could put on the table, by conventional standards, would be one of the Terminator Assault Squads. It's awfully hard to stop ten rampaging Terminators with a good mix of dual lightning claws and hammers and shields.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

For me, it would be my powerfist HSO. In my last battle (against Necrons), he destroyed an entire unit of flayed ones twice (there was a res orb nearby), and when the lord jumped into the fray, he killed the last flayed one. The lord failed his morale check (for being on the losing side of combat), and my HSO caught him in a sweeping advance, thus winning the battle.

I'm really considering making him a medal out of something...


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

My most effective unit(s) would be my 3 Land Raider's. Each LR usually takes around 300-350pts worth of stuff out. In my second to last game my LR's annihilated 5 Carnifex's & a Hive Tyrant - each one had over 200pts worth of upgrades/weapon symbiotes etc and 5 wounds with regeneration.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

chaos marines- my DP, easily kills more than its points every match. DP has MoT, wings , warptime and wind of chaos

daemons-probally my precious bloodthirster, nuff said really


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

back in the day it was a humble tactical squad with plasmagun and missile launcher. that took out 4 tanks in one game and the missile launcher guy was last of the squad against a daemonprince in CC and killed. missile launcher whipped to death....

nowadays My assault terminators in crusader are getting better and better per game. without Corbulo they're 465 points but they've easily taken out 3 times that much. in a game with nids and chaos versus me they wiped out the entire tyranid army... 2000 points gone from one squad and a tank..... love them....


----------



## Hate Legion (Oct 25, 2008)

My Prince of Darkness.
MY DP with MoK and wings.

He haven't died a single time. 
Fighting off carnifex', hive tyrant, termies, tanks, munching IG's etc. etc.
Even had a super bad-ass SM character with retinues, rending, pf and rerolls to hit. He just ate them all in ONE single mouthful.
Blown tanks to pieces without getting hurt, ate everything inside it.
Tearing limbs from nids, one by one.

Oh god, how can u not love him. :so_happy:

:drinks:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

In my Inquisitor/Guard army, definitely my ten Ratling Snipers.

Cheap and HIDEOUSLY effective. There's only been TWO games where they didn't earn their points back- and one of those was a DoW deployment which basically hoses them.

On their last outing, the accounted for a sizable chunk of Black Templars and Grey Knights.

For my Orks, it's definitely my Lootas. Those schmucks routinely dominate the battlefield, and are the last to die.

My Space Marines suck hardcore  So none of them.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Well seeing that my Bloodthirster just recently ate a Squad of 6 Terminators with thunder hammers and storm shields (killed _four_ of them, the remainder ran and were caught, then failed their _No Retreat!_ saves I'd have to say that he's one of my better units seeing as how this is a routine performance.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Should add conscripts.
backed with a j/o squad and packing a flamer they have been solid performers vs all but nids.

The sight of so many troops scares many foes and thus they take a lot of fire...while moving forward.

Had them wipe out SM, CSM, Necrons, and other IG.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd say my twenty-two man squad of templars, with a powerfist/meltagun combo, and the marshall and emperor's champ attached. They murder anything under the sun, and with rerolling everything(including meltabombs attached to the commander) they stride confidently over any obstacle.

In all eight games I've used them in, they've
A)Gotten back their points
B)Absorb fire while the other squads advance in a big scary fashion
and C)Never get whiped out

They've outmelee'd orks, nidzilla, space marines, hormagaunts, banshees(Take THAT you sixteen point bastards!), Eldrad...
and they've survived being shot at by most everything, including lootas.


----------



## Estragon (Feb 25, 2008)

My two Obliterators. They almost always get a run out, and can deal with pretty much anything with a bit of luck. They've accounted for units of pretty much any type too. Pathfinders? TW flamers. Tanks that Must Die? TW meltas. Terminators? plasma cannons. It's all good. Either that or plague marines. One of my regular opponents got so fed up with them he devoted a Railgun hammerhead to them. Everything it had, all game. 7 plague marines. Good times!


----------



## nidaron (Oct 13, 2008)

My nightbringer. Killed ten terminators and two characters.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Must agree with Morgal 
Heavy Flamer Sentinals
wiped out an entire squad of gaunts with one roll


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Estragon said:


> My two Obliterators.


HELL YES!

My Obliterators are definitely my best unit (they god-damn well better be for their price tag and how much of a pain in the ass their hands are to put together). They just seem to face-rape anything I sic them on, all the while tanking (forgive the WoW term) mad enemy shots. I take a squad of three in almost every game I play and they have never let me down (deep strike mishaps notwithstanding).


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Kharos the Wicked, my Khorne winged DP has torn up all kinds of armies, and only fallen the once and that was in a dawn fight annihilation where things went badly for my army and he was the last to fall giving my opponent a 6-5win. Other than that mishap he has torn through Carnifex, Hive Tyrants, Warbosses with Retuine, Battlwagons, Chaplain with Assault squad in 4th ed and lots more. He is a monster.

Tbh as my army has finally reached 1500pts, the upcoming arrival of the female winged Nurgle DP frightens the heck out of me on what they will do. I used a standin fig last battle, and the two of them ripped apart a Ork horde like no bodies business.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Id have to say my loveable dakka tyrant with his little guards. They amount of fire power this unit can take and deals out is brilliant! They are great in any nid army . They also a great model.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> For my Orks, it's definitely my Lootas. Those schmucks routinely dominate the battlefield, and are the last to die.


Gotta agree with that. My Lootas have definitely been worth their investment. They took out a Rhino and a Dread by themselves last game, and didn't suffer a scratch! My Tankbustas were a bit disapointed that they missed out on some of those vehicle kills...


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Either my ork warbikes (nobz or just boyz), my boyz, or my warbiked warboss. All of them are dead killy


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

For my army it has to be my bike captain and his grump ass band of bike marines, but as a single model he took 2 rounds of concentrated tau fire (damn near the whole 1000 point army) and still managed to get into combat and go the distance the whole game
That and I spent the most time of all my models converting him up to look the part


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

My Dark Apostle and retinue - 370

Its no chosen squad but this deals out some serious damage. Might change the power weapon to a powerfist on the Aspiring Champion

Chaos Lord - 125
TL Bolter
Power Weapon
MoT (gives him 4+ inv)

9 Chaos Space Marines - 245
Aspiring Champion w/Power weapon and Combi-melta
Meltagun
IoCG
Rhino w/Combi-melta


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well. i have found out my grey knight terminators die very quick so no they are not my best. the best would be a basilisk battery. 3 pie- plates of doooooooooooom. at str9 and ap3 will instantly kill most thing or reduce it to a pile of slag. god bless artillery.

plus they are dirt cheap


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

My Khorne lord with a deamon weapon and Juggernaut. When he is not out killing himself he causes serious damage and has more then once killed squads single handed. You have to love 18 power weapon attacks!

Blood for the Blood God!!!!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i have done that before. its amazing chaos lord with mark of khorne and daemon weapon. that can mean +12 attack a turn with no saves hehehe. it can easily tare apart a terminator squad of 10 oh my god its amazing

*wipe my droole of my face*


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I have not been playing for very long... only a few weeks, but so far my most useful unit is the Big Mek w/ SAG. I know that it can be very... unreliable... but for casual games I had to try it. I have now played 3 Ork games with this unit. The first time I used him I took out 4 of the enemies Deffkopptas, as well as 12 Ork Boyz. Over the next few games the destruction continues as it has taken out 5+ Necron Warriors in 1 shot, as well as a few squads of SM. I guess I have been just getting lucky, but I'll take that luck as long as it lasts.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Timesplitter said:


> I guess I have been just getting lucky, but I'll take that luck as long as it lasts.


Good attitude.  Hope you manage to blow something seriously expensive away in your next game.


----------



## Timesplitter (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope so, but lately I've been putting my Tau together, so my Orks might take a back seat for a few weeks. I'm still looking to take out a monolith or instant shot a fex or tyrant hehe


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

My pair of obliterators. Despite never failing to make their points back, these guys never become the fire magnets other things like my DP and Defiler do. I think my opponents get way too intimidated by the whole "6 guns in one arm" thing and I've found that people really think obliterators are quite a bit better than they are, like assuming that they are good in CC or immune to instant death.

Of course, this is because I'm the only Chaos Marine player for miles, and they generally aren't used to fighting them, but I take what I can get.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

shrike and 10 man vanguard unit relic blade power swords and powerfists melta bombs infiltrating 12'' if possible fleeting charging multiple frontline units and tanks on first turn very sweet against tau and guard and a big hold up for nids orks etc


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

In the previous SM dex my best unit was my Chaplin with a 5 man command squad. Yeah they costed over 500 points but in one game I went through a squad of termies, khorne zerkers, and a DP before they fell.

I like the new dex but i miss that


----------



## dopey82 (Jul 8, 2008)

6 honour guard. champ with relic blade plus two other with relic blades. put them in a landraider with a chaplian. i took out a 10 man knob squad all decked out heavy armour huge choppas the works plus the war boss by causing 16 power weapon wounds the few remaining knobs failed there moral he killed one using a boss poll twice (trying to roll snake eyes) and then i cut them down in sweeping advance. i then proceeded to kill 6 man mega knobs and a 18 man boy squad. i lost only one honour guard. this unit is 265 plus a 130 point chaplian. i was once a loyal blood angle player(hated the boys in blue) until i played this game with the new marine codex


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Most people will laugh at this (or not know what im talking about beacause few players ever go against assassins)

But my eversor assassin ALWAYS makes up his points and is great for drawing attention away from the rest of my I.G. army
Infiltrating it is an easy way for it to get into grips with infantry and if you rush your looking at the possibility (however unliking but ive gotten close, of NINE attacks) and against units like firewarriors or eldar, your chances of dropping them below 50% and forcing an LD test are VERY good. If you have an I.G. army, i highly recommend picking up a 40 pt inquisitor (which will make a good squad leader) and then buy an assassin


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I ain't played too many games, but its always my bezerkers that seem to do the most damage, charging three obliterators with 8, and having a good nine wounds of overkill, or the aspiring champion skewering a necron lord in a single turn ... god damn necrons


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Justicar Auarilius said:


> Most people will laugh at this (or not know what im talking about beacause few players ever go against assassins)
> 
> But my eversor assassin ALWAYS makes up his points and is great for drawing attention away from the rest of my I.G. army
> Infiltrating it is an easy way for it to get into grips with infantry and if you rush your looking at the possibility (however unliking but ive gotten close, of NINE attacks) and against units like firewarriors or eldar, your chances of dropping them below 50% and forcing an LD test are VERY good. If you have an I.G. army, i highly recommend picking up a 40 pt inquisitor (which will make a good squad leader) and then buy an assassin


The problem with the cheaper inquisitor is that it's an elite choice and so is the assassin and it states in the codex that you may only take one elite from there. Looks like you have to go for the more expensive one


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Mine will have to be possessed chaos space marines.
In the beginning i rolled for them and got feel no pain special rule and it was a squad of 5.
They were able to charge my opponent's HQ unit and is honour guard. (the HQ guy was Vulken and i just found out that he as using an illegal honour guard as Vulken can't have them and one of them was able to confer the entire squad and vulken feel no pain lol).
Anyways, my 5 marines were able to kill all 6 of the honour guard unit and wound Vulken once. Also tied him up for about 4-5 turns


----------



## Hashulaman (Apr 9, 2008)

I would say my suqad of 7 PM with 2 plasma guns, and a champ with power fist. They have been the most resilient unit and have even taken down a Librarian. 
I remember this one game, they were in a building about 10 inches away from another building with a SM tactical squad. They spent the entire game shooting at each other, but the PM came out on top. I never thought I'd say this, but they seem to be indestructible. They are perfect for taking Plasmas, if they overheat they get the armor save and FnP. 
The lower Initiative is a small price to pay for a unit that can take obscene amounts of damage and will usually come out on top. I have yet to have them Take any objectives yet, but from my past games noone has been able to move them or wipe the squad out. I do avoid power weapons and rending units like the plague, no pun intended.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Nids: Stealers anyone?
Crons: Destroyers
Eldar: My squad of 10 Harlies with Kisses accompanied by Shadow Seer, Death Jester, Maugan Ra and Dooming/Fortuning Farseer...good times


----------



## shaman_stig (Oct 2, 2008)

my twenty strong squad of templars its so nice to out number folk when it comes to hitting them up close and personel like they,ve taken down blood thirsters big squads of orks fexes the lot


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

My Command Squad:

Captain with Relic Blade and Artificer Armour
Company Champion
3 Veterans with Power Swords
Apothecary

Thats 15 S4 Attacks, 4 S6 Attacks on the charge all with Power Weapons. Plus the FNP bestowed by the Apothecary is priceless for survivability. Start them in a Razorback, bang them up the table, unload, kill. Wiping out an entire squad of Terminators in CC, joy!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> The problem with the cheaper inquisitor is that it's an elite choice and so is the assassin and it states in the codex that you may only take one elite from there. Looks like you have to go for the more expensive one


Yeah, he's taking the HQ one. He mentions the points cost of the model nono, but the cost mentioned is indeed the Inquisitor Lord.


----------



## Bhellium (Dec 9, 2008)

Farseer on Jetbike w Fortune
attached to a squad of 10 Warlocks on Jetbikes
1 Enhance
1 Embolden
8 DESTRUCTORS!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Yeah, he's taking the HQ one. He mentions the points cost of the model nono, but the cost mentioned is indeed the Inquisitor Lord.


ah right. didn't notice that.... Sorry about that...
After a few more games I have to change mine to a 10 man tactical squad with mmeltagun, powerfist, Corbulo attached and placed in a crusader. This will guarantee that furious charge bubble will get to where it needs to be and stay there..... That squad has helped my army immensely


----------



## Justicar Auarilius (Nov 29, 2008)

Lord reevan if you look at my army, i run a Daemonhunters army...So i have to options to make taking an assain easy..
1. Make my HQ an Inquisitor with the minimun henchmen (that is still very cheap)
2. Even if i am taking two elite choices in a daeomhunters army with the assassin and inquisitor that is fine, because most smart daemonhunter players will never field more than one full squad of GK termies, even i only run a 6 man Terminator squad, so yes its easy

and anyways this article was about my best unit, not an efficient army choice,


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

For me its my unit of 10 sternguard. I play most of my games against Orks and with their poisened attacks (2+) there isnt much left when the dust has settled


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

My Raptors, bring em in and just nearly kill everything within close vicinity to them or use as a distraction.... anyway they allways fit my plans and thus have almost never failed me.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That's why I said sorry Justicar. Just you referred to an I.g. army and I got the points mixed up for each inquisitor. I got it wrong. I thought you were referring to an allied lower inquisitor in a different army. My mistake. :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Dude, I really love Fateweaver. He managed to provide a unit of 10 Plaguebearers with rerolls for their saves, so that when they were nailed by a direct hit from an earthshaker cannon they just shrugged it off. I didn't lose one model.

Go Fateweaver. :good:


----------



## maeglom (Aug 9, 2008)

Eldrad and his scorpion body guard usually eat face all around the battle field, but the last time I ran them they got charged by 700+ points of ork bikes on the first turn, and managed to only lose 2 scorpions and kill the entire unit of nobs.

My wave serpents have had amazing luck tank shocking and ramming, so much that now I just drop off and send them rocketing at the nearest tank or infantry unit.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

In my most recent game my Lash Prince wiped out 2 Ironclad dreadnoughts and an HQ squad consisting of Varro Tigurius accompanied by Sternguard. 

My DP lost one wound for killing around 5x his points.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

my 7 man greyknight termie squad including GM, i love to go around and smackthings HARD!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

With my Eldar it would be Prince Yriel with 10 fire dragons and Exarch with dragons breath flamer and tank hunter in a wave serpent with twin shuriken cannons, with the shuriken cannon upgrade.
The tank hunter ability gives yriel str 10 vs armor, an even the flamer can take own squads of lighter vehicles, but the flamer really makes going after squads nice. they disembark, Yriel moves 2 inches away, the squad shoots one target , the wave serpent shoots the second, and yriel charges. With his blast template from the eye, there is generally not much left in the vicinity after all is said and done!

With my daemonhunters it is nothing so complex.
My best unit for them would be an empty rhino.
I took a standard rhino and kitted it out to look as flashy and fancy as possible, and first turn I zip it out across the table as far as it can go.
In several games, my opponents poured so much fire into it, simply because they were scared of what was going to jump out of it!
The look on their faces when I tell them it was empty is generally priceless.
One RT tournament, a guy had 2 separate SM devastator squads shoot it without even a glancing hit, only to finally kill it with a krak missile from a tac squad before he even asked me if there was anything in it!
Meanwhile the rest of my army was happily unmolested!


----------



## Ahala (Dec 12, 2008)

My genestealers with feeder tendrils 

Love them, they always make up way more than their point cost, slaughtering many different units and tanks, Helping out my gaunts to even kill things! :shok:
1 gene left 10 gaunts 10 sm's

I win


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

My best unit would be my 9 banshees + Exarch w/ mirror swords, war shout, acrobatic. They went up against a non-wounded greater Daemon, followed by 7 terminators in the same game, and came out with only 1 dead.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

5 TH/SS terminators are worth their weight in gold.


----------

